# is there a general view on this..?



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

i have multiple sclerosis and my brother is terminally ill with a cancer that is related to auto immune problems. i am very keen on my daughter building up her immune system... but she doesn't go to nursery. is there any evidence to suggest that with my family history that i should really be putting her in nursery to increase her exposure to viruses?

it's something that i would consider because of our history.


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Fran

I will look into this for you.

Generally speaking having a child in nursery does increase their exposure but I dont know whether there has been research done to prove this.

Bear with me..it may take a while hun

Jxx

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/1821991.stm


----------

